# Airless Sprayers



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Thoughts on these 2 rigs:

Nova 390

Graco 19

I'm getting a setup within the next day and it's down to these two 

Thanks!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Think they're the same...both Graco units, one badged under SW.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Get the 390, the 19 is a little home owner unit under the magnum line, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm leaning more towards the Nova as well


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Get the 390, the 19 is a little home owner unit under the magnum line, if I am not mistaken.


Removing my thanks vanilly


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Removing my thanks vanilly


Screw SW and screw you too. :laughing:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Sean here is a good SW story. They want me to pay some company of their choosing to get paid for the work I do for them. !!!

If I want to continue doing repairs for them I need to pay this company $199.99 to be entered into their computer system and also pay them $39.99 per month so that they will pay my invoices. If I do not go along with this I cannot do repairs for them after March 31. I told them to go screw that it was extortion and I did not need to be a part of that system. The SW district manager told me to pass it along to the repair invoice. i told him that I was not going to be a part of that crap and I certainly was not going to pass the cost along to some unsuspecting painting contractor. They might be a big company but they are really lacking in the character department


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Painting business must be really bad, if they are doing these tricks! Maybe they will do the same for the painting contractors next lol.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

mr.fixit said:


> Hey Sean here is a good SW story. They want me to pay some company of their choosing to get paid for the work I do for them. !!!
> 
> If I want to continue doing repairs for them I need to pay this company $199.99 to be entered into their computer system and also pay them $39.99 per month so that they will pay my invoices. If I do not go along with this I cannot do repairs for them after March 31. I told them to go screw that it was extortion and I did not need to be a part of that system. The SW district manager told me to pass it along to the repair invoice. i told him that I was not going to be a part of that crap and I certainly was not going to pass the cost along to some unsuspecting painting contractor. They might be a big company but they are really lacking in the character department


 Unbelievable


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I think I would send letters out to all your past customers and other contractors letting them know of SW's intent. You may be surprised at how many of them will have the same feeling about it you do. To clarify though; is this SW doing this or Graco?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mr.fixit said:


> Hey Sean here is a good SW story. They want me to pay some company of their choosing to get paid for the work I do for them. !!!
> 
> If I want to continue doing repairs for them I need to pay this company $199.99 to be entered into their computer system and also pay them $39.99 per month so that they will pay my invoices. If I do not go along with this I cannot do repairs for them after March 31. I told them to go screw that it was extortion and I did not need to be a part of that system. The SW district manager told me to pass it along to the repair invoice. i told him that I was not going to be a part of that crap and I certainly was not going to pass the cost along to some unsuspecting painting contractor. They might be a big company but they are really lacking in the character department



Which is why I dont deal with them. It took the rep 2 months to send me a fax.

I'll keep fixing stuff, and any warranty work they can send their machines out, or just pay to have it fixed now.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

paintpro08 said:


> Painting business must be really bad, if they are doing these tricks! Maybe they will do the same for the painting contractors next lol.


 Have you paid attention to who is behind the counter these days. I called one of my local stores last week because I needed another ladder hook. He acted slow on the phone after checking stock, and just wanted to get me off the phone.

I had to get the store manager to order me one the next day.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mr.fixit said:


> Hey Sean here is a good SW story. They want me to pay some company of their choosing to get paid for the work I do for them. !!!
> 
> If I want to continue doing repairs for them I need to pay this company $199.99 to be entered into their computer system and also pay them $39.99 per month so that they will pay my invoices. If I do not go along with this I cannot do repairs for them after March 31. I told them to go screw that it was extortion and I did not need to be a part of that system. The SW district manager told me to pass it along to the repair invoice. i told him that I was not going to be a part of that crap and I certainly was not going to pass the cost along to some unsuspecting painting contractor. They might be a big company but they are really lacking in the character department


Damn Jack, that is a bunch of BS. They have probably steam rolled so many people doing that, good for you to tell em to stick it. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

yeah that really pizzed me off. Wolf I have never really known the owner of a machine that I repaired for SW. they will not give out that info for just the reason you recommended I guess. I do repairs for 14 or 15 Ben Moore dealers and they give me all of the info needed in the event that I need to contact the customer to help expedite the repair. with SW i had to call the store and they would call the customer and they would call me back which would usually take three or four days. so what I have decided to do is take the money that SW wanted to extort from me and do a mass mailer to all of the painting contractors in the metro Boston area and advise them of our turnaround time ( which is light years better than SW) and our pricing and try to direct them to the local Ben Moore dealers. That way they can get better and faster service and maybe the paint dealers can pick up some business


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mr.fixit said:


> yeah that really pizzed me off. Wolf I have never really known the owner of a machine that I repaired for SW. they will not give out that info for just the reason you recommended I guess. I do repairs for 14 or 15 Ben Moore dealers and they give me all of the info needed in the event that I need to contact the customer to help expedite the repair. with SW i had to call the store and they would call the customer and they would call me back which would usually take three or four days. so what I have decided to do is take the money that SW wanted to extort from me and do a mass mailer to all of the painting contractors in the metro Boston area and advise them of our turnaround time ( which is light years better than SW) and our pricing and try to direct them to the local Ben Moore dealers. That way they can get better and faster service and maybe the paint dealers can pick up some business


Talk to the stores that you repair for, and compare info. No need to hit the guys that already know, unless you wanted to do some sort of joint advertising and maybe include some kind of incentive, coupon, freebie, etc etc.


----------

